# Hail Your Majesty!



## Varianor Abroad (Aug 31, 2004)

Didn't see any threads about Henry. There's one tireless guy. Now he's an admin? Congrats. That's a big load. Can't think of a nicer guy to do it! (Well. Except for all the other current and past admins.)


----------



## diaglo (Aug 31, 2004)

i think the offer expires today.

he isn't August for nothing you know.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 31, 2004)

I tried hailing Henry once, and he drove right on by. 

 Regardless, congrats on the promotion Henry!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 31, 2004)

I do agree.  Although I like his old avatar better...

And whenever I see his posts, I can't help think of the Henry VIII topless bar in Inkster Michigan, only a few blocks away from my FLGS...  :\


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 1, 2004)

What are you talking about? There isn't a cloud in the sky!


----------



## Anne of Cleves (Sep 1, 2004)

Henry has been given a great honor? He never tells me anything. Hummmp! To tell the truth, I have not seen my husband is a long while. I sure hope he is alright. If you see him, pray tell him that Anne, his wife, would like some words with him.


----------



## Catherine Howard (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, Anne! Open your eyes. The big lout is most likely out wenching and drinking with his friends from the court. Don't fool yourself! He is a pain in the neck!


----------



## cybertalus (Sep 1, 2004)

Is it too late to congratulate the August Administrator?  Or, now that August is over, should I just wait and congratulate the soon-to-be-announced September Administrator instead?


----------

